# *new* Nitecore T360 and HC30



## kj2 (Jul 19, 2015)

Video is in German.

https://youtu.be/N2e7IJj9Jjo


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 20, 2015)

Interesting, thanks for the link.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 20, 2015)

HC30!!! Nice! Looks exactly like the H600 without the ribbed body. Not real sure of the UI from the video but looks OK. I like how easy it appears to come out of the rubber rings.


----------



## lowingwa (Aug 5, 2015)

T360 is a tube on headband? 
seems quite versatile.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 16, 2015)

The Hc30 has been released. Lets hope it comes in NW tint as well.
http://flashlight.nitecore.com/ultra-bright-multifunctional-hc30-in-compact-size-and-dual-forms


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 16, 2015)

HC30 not bad considering it's cheaper than zebralight

has thermal regulation

just lacks zebra's buck/boost. but most users don't even care

doesn't seem to have fuel gauge???


----------



## markr6 (Sep 16, 2015)

Cool...literally. Probably only cool white and a standby drain of about a million amps.

Seriously though, it looks like a great headlamp. Nice mode spacing. I like my sub-lumen modes, but at least they didn't pull a Fenix and start with a 9 lumen ultra low!


----------



## kj75 (Sep 17, 2015)

I miss the illuminated switch...my Wizard Pro has one


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 17, 2015)

Wanna see its price range before pulling the trigger.


----------



## shemesh (Sep 17, 2015)

looks like a good light! i wonder what would be its price.


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 17, 2015)

UnderPar said:


> Wanna see its price range before pulling the trigger.



at least $55


----------



## flash415 (Sep 17, 2015)

Overclocker said:


> at least $55



Looks like the famous auction site is selling it for $59.99 with free shipping from China (+ a really long wait 3-4 weeks).


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 18, 2015)

markr6 said:


> HC30!!! Nice! Looks exactly like the H600 without the ribbed body. Not real sure of the UI from the video but looks OK. I like how easy it appears to come out of the rubber rings.




I just read through the User Manual that can be download from the HC30 web page at Nitecore. The UI seems a little funky. You have to press and hold, for instance, to turn the thing off. From off, click for low, press and hold for last mode, hold longer for turbo.

The manual also claims that stand by mode can run for two years before draining an 18650 battery (but the exact battery capacity was not given).


----------



## saypat (Sep 18, 2015)

really liking this one. Love the 100 degree spread!


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 18, 2015)

At a $55 - $60 price range will not be bad...


----------



## gunga (Sep 18, 2015)

I.hate the hold to turn off. Always end up switching modes instead of turning off.


----------



## j333_76484 (Sep 26, 2015)

Thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these. Has anyone seen any video reviews yet?. Would love to see some beamshots. Looking for something nice and floody for use while fishing and packing up when getting ready to come off the boat while being hands free. Already have some little light that clips on the bill of a ball cap but its not floody at all. Guess I'll head to youtube and see what I can find.


----------



## Flashy808 (Sep 27, 2015)

Wow looks like Nitecore is getting creative with the ambitious ball design and the HC30 seems too much of a copy.... But for the price range it does put seem bad. Might be my first headlamp if everything checks out (although I have some doubts).


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 27, 2015)

Flashy808 said:


> Wow looks like Nitecore is getting creative with the ambitious ball design and the HC30 seems too much of a copy.... But for the price range it does put seem bad. Might be my first headlamp if everything checks out (although I have some doubts).




well there aren't many ways to optimally build a cylindrical 90-degree headlamp


----------



## Flashy808 (Sep 27, 2015)

Oh when I said "too much of a copy" I meant that it looked to much like a ZebraLight, sorry for any confusion.

But still true, there aren't many ways to make a headlamp rotate like that one did. :twothumbs


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 1, 2015)

Even the T360 has been released, it looks interesting. 
http://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/t360


----------



## dts71 (Oct 2, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> Even the T360 has been released, it looks interesting.
> http://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/t360



Well, who can say no to a "built-in massive li-ion battery"? :naughty:
Seems to be the same core as in the Tube that I carry on my keychain.


----------



## chadvone (Oct 4, 2015)

I think all the spinning of the t360 would make me dizzy


----------



## ven (Oct 4, 2015)

chadvone said:


> I think all the spinning of the t360 would make me dizzy




Surround strobe.........just think of the joy...............all in 3d!!!

:laughing:


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 5, 2015)

same weight as that striped 4-legged headlamp


----------



## markr6 (Oct 5, 2015)

Good looking light. Those heat fins!! You can store your leftover breakfast in those! The switch looks nice and easy to operate, but I can't say for sure without having one.

With a discount, it's close to HALF as much as the H600. But I won't be giving my ZL up anytime soon. Actually, NEVER!


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 6, 2015)

i wish zebralight would do this, replaceable rubber cover. a spare is included in the little ziploc bag. the microswitch is also sitting there in its shallow place, easy to desolder if needed

speaking of ZL... nitecore just needs to tweak this to produce something that'll give the sc62 some real competition. i mean most of the features of the sc62 sans buck/boost at almost half the price would certainly be very attractive to EDC'ers


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 7, 2015)

just took the HC30 out for a night ride. very decent performance


----------



## cccpull (Oct 7, 2015)

Funny to see this setup on the bike, that was the other use I was going to give this light.:twothumbs


----------



## saypat (Oct 7, 2015)

nice setup on the bike! I like my HC30. The 1000 lumens on high seems higher than most 1000 lumens. Still getting used to holding down the switch to shut off :thinking:


----------



## ven (Oct 7, 2015)

Love that pic Overclocker, really got me re-thinking my "to be" bike light options


----------



## tanmoy88 (Oct 8, 2015)

saypat said:


> nice setup on the bike! I like my HC30. The 1000 lumens on high seems higher than most 1000 lumens. Still getting used to holding down the switch to shut off :thinking:



How much time can it hold at 1000 lumens?


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 8, 2015)

tanmoy88 said:


> How much time can it hold at 1000 lumens?



Depends on how fast you ride

I.e. More airflow, higher drive


----------



## keithallenlaw (Oct 18, 2015)

Overclocker said:


> just took the HC30 out for a night ride. very decent performance



Dual crown. I envy. 

I run a BikeRay 900lm that's quite floody. Separate 3x18650 pack though. 

Do you run a helmet light as well, and if so what kind? Thanks for post.


----------



## Lightmycandle (Oct 27, 2015)

Just got mine HC30. My first "high end" lamp. With a piece of scotch tape, it diffuses very nicely! The rubber head mount thingy puts the lamp further from the head than it needs so when running (my main use) I need top strap so I don't have to over tighten the head band.

I normally wear lamp on my waist and this one is too heavy for it and bounces all over the place.

In my view, the mode spacing is too far apart at the low level for close work use (reading/night vision). It goes from 1 -> 75. But for running and general fixing the car/house, it has good spacing for me. It is just heavy and bounces a lot when wore around my waist. I will need to find a way to stop the bounce or look for another lamp for running.


----------



## kj75 (Dec 1, 2015)

My review on the HC30 is up. I like the interface and output!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...1000-lumens-1x18650-2xCR123A-(beam)shots-comp


----------



## rolnik (Jan 29, 2016)

Overclocker said:


> just took the HC30 out for a night ride. very decent performance



Can you tell me where you bought this mount for Nitecore HC30? Looks great.


----------



## nory (Feb 11, 2016)

any news on where to get that bike mount?


----------



## rolnik (Feb 11, 2016)

Still waiting ;-)
If anyone know another good bike mount for HC30 please share info.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2016)

It's called Two Fish Lock Block Flashlight holder. I'm also using this holder on my mtb.
http://www.batteryjunction.com/twofish-lockblocks.html


----------



## rolnik (Mar 15, 2016)

I see but here is probably the same and better price:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bike-Torch-...Flashlight-Handle-bar-lockblock-/151702837806


----------



## Jwjsr (Mar 15, 2016)

Can I use unprotected batteries in the HC30?


----------



## Tachead (Mar 15, 2016)

Jwjsr said:


> Can I use unprotected batteries in the HC30?



Most Nitecore's require protected button top. I wouldnt use bare cells in a headlamp anyway for safety concerns. Especially a headlamp without low voltage cutoff. Protected cells will trip the PTC if the battery overheats, is over discharged, if too much current drawn, exc. before bad things could happen turning your headlamp into a pipe bomb which is strapped to your forehead.


----------

